# Saturday: Redeveloping clipper



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Lets reeeeeel this one in. Pretty obvious west trend on this, but as of right now its congrats ME.



FYI, the upslope machine will be cranking in the Greens this weekend as well.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Ugh, sorry that I can't make the picture bigger. Right now 4-8 inches looks good for Whites, Maine. Less in the Greens, but upslope should make up for that.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2014)

What is the forecast for the flatlands?  Hope it stays north...don't want a mess on the roads on Sunday.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

hammer said:


> What is the forecast for the flatlands?  Hope it stays north...don't want a mess on the roads on Sunday.



Accumulating snow. Amount tbd


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Bomb lol



_Ugh, this site sure hates .gif images. It won't show them at full size._


----------



## dmw (Feb 13, 2014)

Timing?


----------



## Tin (Feb 13, 2014)

And 4-8" Monday night....welcome to winter.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Bomb lol
> 
> View attachment 11140
> 
> _Ugh, this site sure hates .gif images. It won't show them at full size._


they work better if you hotlink them vs uploading

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 14, 2014)

tin said:


> and 4-8" monday night....welcome to winter.




whaaattt?????


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2014)

Latest I'm seeing is a hit for the Cape, some in Boston, but nothing up north. Oh well.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 14, 2014)

2-4 inches for here maybe.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats SR, meh for everyone else (1-4 inches).

Turn our hopes to Tuesday before the warm up begins.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 14, 2014)

Warm up doesn't seem that awful yet... Some models have a reload as early as next Sunday. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Warm up doesn't seem that awful yet... Some models have a reload as early as next Sunday.



And COLD by the end of February.


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2014)

My local app us calling for 3 to 6 tomorrow locally ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 14, 2014)

Nick said:


> My local app us calling for 3 to 6 tomorrow locally ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



If the GFS is right, you could be pushing double digits. Jesus, 2-3 feet in Washington County ME. Too bad I'm in NYC for this (No skiing for me this weekend:angry

If this thing wraps up any more, 4+ amounts could come into question for Southern/Central ski area. SR is looking like 6+ right now.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2014)

Local Tv WMUR NH calling for 4-8" seacoast NH.    I'm not even cleaned yet up from yesterday's event!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> And COLD by the end of February.



Was hoping the flock of Robins was not a sign .....thanks for the reassuring post


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2014)

Razor thin cutoffs projected on this due to expected path.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 14, 2014)

HOLY S**T!! SREF's have 6 inches into the central greens!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2014)

I can 100% guarentee that this storm will over exceed its expectations, especially over NE CT, if for no other reason than my wife is going home to CT from VT solo on Sunday (me and the kids aren't coming home until Monday) and while the snowblower is in the garage, I didn't gas it up after yesterday's use, nor did I plug it into the electric starter, and my wife has a tough time reaching the power cord for the electric starter where I hang it up!   :lol:  Expect a full bomb-o-genesis event with this one!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2014)

drjeff said:


> *I can 100% guarentee that this storm will over exceed its expectations*,



The precipitation shield actually does look bigger to my eye than on the models.  Been a (nice) trend all winter.


----------



## Tin (Feb 15, 2014)

An inch so.far and no signs of.stopping at the crotch.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 16, 2014)

That clipper dumped 8-10 inches of fluff in the Pocono's.  Quite an amazing Saturday.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2014)

I got 4" here in central ma. Love all the snow!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 17, 2014)

Tuesday looks good


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 17, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Tuesday looks good



2 to 4 expected in the Pocono's tonight.  What a season for them.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

4-6" in the Whites. Wildcat is looking good.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

This february has been fantastic. My front yard looks like winter for the first time in a few years.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 17, 2014)

Winter storm watch up for Ragged on Tuesday! 4-8 inches!


----------



## soxfan2 (Feb 17, 2014)

4-6 expected at Whaleback....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

4 inches for NYC
Central Park tonight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> 4 inches for NYC
> Central Park tonight.



We don't need anymore snow in NYC. I'm running out of room to put the shoveled snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

Here she comes....  and big surprise, the pcp looks greater and the storm larger than was modeled.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> 4 inches for NYC
> Central Park tonight.


Scotty, what's the timing of the snow? Did they say anything about the morning commute? Don't want to sit in traffic for hours and hours...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2014)

abc said:


> Scotty, what's the timing of the snow? Did they say anything about the morning commute? Don't want to sit in traffic for hours and hours...



Unfortunately it supposedly will start at 12 am tonight in go into morning and afternoon tomorrow stopping. I know I love snow but getting the bus double commute from 1.5 hours to 3 hours every week is bit much. Good luck getting to the city if you go tomorrow.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> getting the bus double commute from 1.5 hours to 3 hours every week is bit much.


Exactly! It's been happening EVERY week!

The problem is, I've have to re-schedule stuff around the snow day one week, only to land on a day of another snowy day the following week! Tomorrow is again another of those "re-scheduled" stuff that really can no longer be re-scheduled yet again!


----------

